

Task automation with npm run - OWaz
http://substack.net/task_automation_with_npm_run

======
chadly
His last point about windows that it seems like he just glosses over is the
main reason I prefer tools like grunt/gulp.

It is very easy to get a cross-OS JS build working with grunt/gulp - not so
sure using the `npm run` method.

